# Quick and Easy Hay Feeder - Wood Pallet



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 24, 2012)

I had been looking for an idea to hold the goat's hay to minimize waste and not take up a lot of room.  I found a couple of wood pallets that are wide enough for a block of hay to fit between the boards.  I simply screwed it to the wall and it was finished.  I can even hook a feed box on it for grain.  Check it out.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 24, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## KLScaprines (Dec 18, 2012)

sweet idea!!! i might just have to copy!!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 19, 2012)

Love it!  I have lots of pallets.  Great recycling idea.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 19, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## terrilhb (Dec 19, 2012)

What a fantastic idea. Thank you.  Very ingenious.


----------



## Rabbit-boy (Dec 19, 2012)

AWESOME>>>>>


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 19, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow! Thanks. Love it.


----------



## Symphony (Feb 11, 2013)

That's brilliant.  Can't believe that hasn't become mainstream yet.


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 11, 2013)

Very clever. I may try that


----------



## nmred (Feb 18, 2013)

We built a new "hoop barn" this last year, and are planning to build two kidding stalls in the back out of pallets.  We were thinking of doing something like this so we wouldn't have to buy/build more feeders.  Great to know it works so well!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 20, 2013)

what a great idea.... i see a few of those in my future... Thanks


----------

